# 800 acres Johnson County



## dclark (Jun 7, 2018)

Hunting club needs 6-10 members, property not hunted in last three years, Two bucks, three does, second buck has to be larger than first, Two fixed stands, one portable, One feeder per member, no spinners that throw corn on ground. Numerous food plots, planted fruit trees, sawtooth oaks and chestnut trees. About 125 acres cutover, four wheelers  are to be used for hunting not recreation. Old house with power and water. no guest.  $1250.00 per member  D Clark


----------



## southerndraw (Jun 7, 2018)

Dclark do you have a pretty good turkey population?


----------



## Tombuster (Jun 28, 2018)

southerndraw said:


> Dclark do you have a pretty good turkey population?


That would be my first question if I were looking, good luck.


----------



## southerndraw (Jun 28, 2018)

Tombuster, this guy sent me a pm and told me because I'm always looking to join a club on GON there must be something wrong and didn't think I would work out as a member. Little does he know I'm as picky about joining as a president is choosing members. I hunt Kentucky, Illinois and was a member on an Alabama club for 3 years. I talk to a ton of people about clubs and leases and even go look at some and if it doesn't suit me I decline. But when I do join a  club I do more than my share to make the club better for everyone and the wildlife, so it's his loss, I'm still looking in middle georgia for a place to hunt and will mainly concentrate on turkey's because my wife loves it.


----------



## dclark (Jul 23, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Paulsen560 (Feb 13, 2019)

dclark said:


> Hunting club needs 6-10 members, property not hunted in last three years, Two bucks, three does, second buck has to be larger than first, Two fixed stands, one portable, One feeder per member, no spinners that throw corn on ground. Numerous food plots, planted fruit trees, sawtooth oaks and chestnut trees. About 125 acres cutover, four wheelers  are to be used for hunting not recreation. Old house with power and water. no guest.  $1250.00 per member  D Clark


 Do you have any openings for the 2019 2020 season and beyond?  Also where in Johnson County is the property? Text Don 941-650-7731 Thanks.


----------



## dclark (Feb 17, 2019)

Yes, The property is out US 319 toward Bartow at close to the county line.


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 17, 2019)

Looking for a spot on a good club...??


----------



## Paulsen560 (Feb 25, 2019)

dclark said:


> Yes, The property is out US 319 toward Bartow at close to the county line.


 I’m looking to come on up this week be there probably on Thursday and I will stay through the weekend like to look at your property by the way I don’t understand how I lost it but I lost your phone number when you were texting back-and-forth with me so I don’t even remember your name or your phone number anyhow if you can get back with me again  I would appreciate it hopefully we can meet up while I’m up there


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Feb 27, 2019)

How is that possible


----------



## Turkey Fanatic 1970 (Mar 5, 2019)

I would be interested in discussing your club, my name is James and my phone number is 904-625-0208. Thanks.


----------



## BuckSlayer (Oct 15, 2019)

dclark said:


> Hunting club needs 6-10 members, property not hunted in last three years, Two bucks, three does, second buck has to be larger than first, Two fixed stands, one portable, One feeder per member, no spinners that throw corn on ground. Numerous food plots, planted fruit trees, sawtooth oaks and chestnut trees. About 125 acres cutover, four wheelers  are to be used for hunting not recreation. Old house with power and water. no guest.  $1250.00 per member  D Clark




You still need members?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 15, 2019)

The OP last date on here was June 30 2019.


----------

